
Harper Lee estate no longer allows inexpensive edition of to Kill a Mockingbird - ingve
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/12/business/media/mass-market-edition-of-to-kill-a-mockingbird-to-end.html
======
EvanAnderson
It's a good thing we have functionally perpetual copyright. I'm sure this will
encourage Harper Lee to write more books.

------
dang
It seems telling that they waited until she died.

------
sbierwagen
If the term of copyright wasn't life + 70 years then this wouldn't have
happened.

